# When the buce pokes up and out



## bettaguy (17 Dec 2019)

Absolutely my favourite picture of my buce!  Especially Because of the angry betta in the bottom right hahaha


----------



## bettaguy (17 Dec 2019)

Oops didn’t mean to attach that other file!


----------



## Thomas Cranham (15 Mar 2020)

That's amazing!


----------

